# The Great Escape a calfs story



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Noticed this little fellow whilst on our walk today and thought I would share it with you ,

Its beautifully quiet around these lanes, no Traffic at all except for the odd tractor, and some of the lanes have Quite an incline, which is good for the cardiovascular ,The Temp here today is -1 but sunny and dry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Wait till night then grab it, "a calf is not just for today - keep it in the freezer & it'll last till Easter"


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Is it a case of a "Free spirit" recognizing another ? They would be my thoughts on seeing it.
hulltramper


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That does look like a cleaned up version of a VERY sad farm and herd of cattle a couple of km from here.....
The cattle (Blonde Limousin) are kept on a concrete floor 24/7 in a small pen, about 50 of them, they are never allowed out to graze and are continually standing up to about 20 cm deep in their own effluent and mud.....

The whole farm is decrepit and has rusting tractors, diggers, farm machinery and so on just abandoned in the weeds....

Every UK person that goes past it comments on it to us and it is generally known as the "disgusting cows"....

Presumably it is kept viable by the CAP as compared with the cattle standing in similar but with an extra R in it........

We once saw 7 mature bullocks make a break for freedom - we were hoping against hope that they would make a home run a la Great Escape, but sadly it was not to be, they were rounded up using very unpleasant and snappy large dogs......

So, yes, quiet lanes, but the views, though similar can be unpleasant - the RSPCA would be in there like a shot......

Dave :roll: 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

I didn't need that grafic description
I only buy meat that has been humanely raised and killed

And British

Those cows are not disgusting

They are abused

Aldra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

They are Limousin cows, and all the cows around here are looked after superbly (there are more cows then people)

The only reason they are in that clean barn, is to fatten up the calves(bullocks) for the market , they keep them with their mothers for as long as possible, as they reckon the less stress on the animal the better the meat


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Feeling better 

Daffydowndilly

Aldra


----------

